# Whip-Happy



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yikes! How disrespectful! What a position to be in. I would say pack your bags and move on to an environment that makes you and your horses comfortable! :x Good luck. Take a stand. Who cares if you're a kid, Im sure you pay alot of money to keep your horses there and I think you have a right to say something. Something like this of course!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I use whips and all, you know... appropriatly.

I had a barn owner once who dragged a horse into a wash stall by hooking it to a lunge line, running the line through the stall and out the window, hooking the line to her car, and dragging the horse in. She also put a horses head through the roof because she was trying to whip it into the wash stall. If you go to that farm, there is still a hole in the ceiling from that incident.

If I were you I'd tell him where to put that whip, especially if he uses it on your horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's horrible. I'm sorry you have to be in such a situation.  
I know he may not change his behavior, but there's no reason not to tell him. I'd speak up. He's using the whip in a bad manner. :evil:

Definitely say something to him, maybe ask him not to use it on YOUR horse? He should respect your wishes if you ask him that, because that is your horse, & he has no right to do that.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never been in that kind of situation (not exactly like that) but my cousin has ridden my horses a few times without me knowing... the first time it happened, I knew about it... but when I went to saddle up my mare the next day she flinched and tried to get away from me... I learned that my cousin had beat my girl with a plumbing pipe because she reared up with him... I waited for him to get home about all day and when he did I cornered him in the back of his shed and threatened to beat him with the same plumbing pipe he beat my girl with if I ever caught him mistreating her again. I scared him ****less... 

The second and last time he rode her without my permission, I found out the next day and chased him on foot almost two miles down the road (he was on a horse, I was on foot), found him with all his little buddies, and picked up a HUGE brick... I threw it at him (I was hoping that it would spook his horse and have her toss him... but it didn't)... after that I screamed at him that 

QUOTE
''If you ever even look at my mare or me the wrong way again I'll get a ****ing restraining order against you! I'll ****ing KILL you if you ever take my horse without me knowing! You NEVER ride or catch my girl or my colt! How would you like it if I did that to you!''
UNQUOTE

His face turned pure white (I'm taller than him... he's like, 5"2) and I can easily beat the crud outta him and he knows it... He (who is 22) went crying to 'daddy' and it caused a HUGE family fight... in the end, he doesn't mess with my horses, I don't mess with his horses... I got everything that he had taken of mine back... and if he ever touches my horses again I swear I will probably kill him... I hate his guts, this cousin... Lol... he doesn't much like me either...

Sorry for the story... this guy, though... he should really respect your wishes... If I were you, I'd have already bullwhipped him most likely... or come close. I have very little patience with people who don't respect me.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I tried talking to him and he said "Oh you have to whip horses or they don't learn, you will understand as you get older" I was so frustrated by that, I told him I do not want him whipping my horse again and he said "Hey well its my barn and I use whips on horses that board here because they need it. If ya don't like it don't board here"

I have no idea what to do now, I can't move to that other barn. My friend board there and two other boarders horses broke out last month and one got hit by a car.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im sorta in the same situation my BO is THAT whip happy tho. But she does use the whip for a quick solution for things, like once my horse was scared to back up and she kept whipping her in the chest to walk backwards. Or if she rears because shes scared she uses the whip, I cant move barns either. Could you maybe do pasture board?? So he doesnt have to bring in and take out your horse?? I talked to my BO and my horses hasnt gotten whiiped for a few weeks now from what i know thx god! I cant wait to get my own place and have my horses at ny house because the BO's always take over even tho its YOUR horse and they should respect that, but no they dont. My BO and her daughter was trying to tell me I couldn't use a rope halter on my horse! They were trying to tell me that if I use a rope halter I wouldnt be able to keep control of her, well the second I put on that rope halter in the feild I could go around the whole pasture [170 ac] with out her fighting or pulling I accually jumped her over logs in hand and I couldnt do that with a nylon halter! Do you think I listened when they told me no.. Nope ^_^ I dont really know what to tell you because he could be the kind that would kick you out of there property. Maybe report them??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ugh, that's horrible that he said that. That man is sick! 
I'm sorry you're going through this, I can only imagine how frustrating & annoying it is. :evil:

Is there any way you could maybe not have YOUR horse around him or in contact with that man? I hope there's something you could do. He really has no right to do that to your horse; even if you board there.
Any other places to board, besides the one with the bad fencing? 
I'd definitely report him or something, that's just plain wrong.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I have no idea. They don't offer pasture board because of the coyotes.

edit- The only thing I could do is to let out my horses before he does and bring them in before he does but then I'd have to be out there at 6:30 in the morning, and I wouldn't always have a ride either. I would also have to be there at 5 in the afternoon and I don't always get out of work before then.

I tried looking into this other facility but it was quite a ways away and they aren't accepting boarders.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

im sorry abby this must be really upsetting. I really hate people who just think whips are the answer and they should be using ur carrot stick as a whip in fact they shouldnt be using UR things without permission.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Abby, sounds like you are in quite a pickle! The only comfort I can give you is that your horse will see you as a safe place and will bond even more with you if you are using parelli. Gosh I wish I could find my magic wand and make everything allright for ya! (((hugs))) :wink:


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*whip happy*

DAM THE WHIPS . If i was to be boarding at any barn and they put a whip to my horses there would be hell to pay . you pay them for a service , which is boarding and care of the horse not a training barn which any fool with a whip in there hands going at a horse is a goat hearder not any kind of a trainer, I ran a training and boarding stabble for years in PA and there never was a cause to whip any horse in fact out side of the people lingeing there horses no one had best have a whip in there hand unless they ment to use it on a tree . there is no reason to put a whip to a horse in anyway any man or woman that calls them self a trainer and has to use a whip need to go find a job in a garbage dump as that is all they are good for. Sorry if i offend anyone that thinks a whip is a training tool but if i do so be it because there is no whip ever been made that will train a horse to anything but run or fight god help a person i see useing a whip on any horse there or others . believe me i will show the person what a whip is for sorry you all have to be in the posiation to use a scum barn like them . please do your self and your horse a favor find a good barn because you sure dont have one there humane people need called in on them that use the whips


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

koomy56 said:


> Yikes! How disrespectful! What a position to be in. I would say pack your bags and move on to an environment that makes you and your horses comfortable! :x Good luck. Take a stand. Who cares if you're a kid, Im sure you pay alot of money to keep your horses there and I think you have a right to say something. Something like this of course!


Agreed.

If I caught anyone touching any of my horses with a whip for anything and they would have more problems to deal with.

My horses are mine to discipline as I see fit. If any of my horses are causing problems then I should be informed and I will fix the problem myself.

I would move out.


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

Abby I think you should hold a meeting with other boarders to talk about this. Though you're "just a kid" that doesn't make you mindless and you know what is best for your horse. Keep in mind that you pay the board and that man essentially works for you; holding a barn association sort of meeting may help the man realize the extreme nature of his actions, particularly when majority of his boarders show how unhappy they are. Good luck!


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

I agree with ayeshaqureshi00. You should talk to the other boarders there. After all, if you all threaten to leave, he'll have to listen to you.


----------

